# RPG 7‘s new round, PG - 7VR



## Spr.Earl (22 May 2004)

Very interesting article with photos.

 http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/default.asp?target=rpg7vl.htm


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2004)

very cool, but not so much for the fellas having them fired at them.


----------



## Mo` fella (24 May 2004)

Very interesting. What are the ramifications? Does this mean an RPG7-armed infantryman using this new round can now defeat the M1A1?

Also, that Strategypage is very cool, spr Earl


----------



## Da_man (24 May 2004)

I hope terrorists  *DONT*  put their hands on them... 
The normal RPG-7 round can already hurt (but not kill) the crew inside an M1A1


edited: DONT


----------



## Mo` fella (24 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Da_man:
> [qb] I hope terrorists do put their hands on them...
> [/qb]


Da_man, are you some sort of anarchist, or should we assume you misspoke?


----------



## Slim (24 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Da_man:
> [qb] I hope terrorists do put their hands on them...
> The normal RPG-7 round can already hurt (but not kill) the crew inside an M1A1 [/qb]


I also urge you to clarify that statement. Soonest.

Slim


----------



## Da_man (24 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Mo‘ fella:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


yes i misspoke.    i meant DONT put their hands on them.      
I am in the army why would i want them to have those?


anyway, its edited


----------



## Mo` fella (24 May 2004)

OK Da man, I thought so   

This is going to be really bad, if the yanks are now not safe in their M1s.


----------

